# Prayer Please Warning Long Post



## greasemnky20 (Mar 9, 2009)

This post may get a little long but I need to get somethings off my chest and have wonderful people pray for me that God may lead me out.  I was saved about 9 years ago, along with my wife, who was then my girlfriend.  Since then I have gone up and down with my walk.  My wife and I were faultering and stopped attending church all together about 2 years ago.  I don't think I have prayed in like at least most of that time.  My wife and I have been trying to have a baby for 6 or so months, 3 of which we were on fertility drugs due to my wife having polysystic sp? ovaries, and we have had no luck.  I have been really down because we see all our friends getting pregnant, even some who can't take care of a baby for some reason or another, and all we want is a baby.  This is really difficult, but I know I need to tell someone all this to confess and ask God for help.  Recently I have felt so empty, and I think God is calling me back, but it hurts so bad to know I turned my back on Him.  I am not sure if being away from God is the reason for no pregnancy but it is so hard to go back to Him that I am afraid to ask for any help after I have not even said hello to Him in so long.  I mean afterall who am I to ask anything of Him that I turned my back away from.  My heart feels empty please someone on here pray for me.  Pray that I have the strength to turn back, to beg forgiveness, and give Him back my life.  I want to be a dad with all that I am, but I don't want to raise my family like this, away from God.  My wife and I have never gotten along as good as we have this past year, but it feels so bad, when I think of the fact that I am not living my life and leading my family in the scriptural sense.  I don't know why I am posting all this on here, but for some reason I feel like someone on here will hear me and know how I feel.  Thank anyone in advance who will send up a prayer, that things will turn around.  I know that there are worse problems to have, I have a good job, so does my wife, we are healthy, we have a great house we just bought in Dec., but there is still a void.   I hope that soon I can say with happiness that I will be a father, and that I have that peace only God can provide.  Thanks for reading this rediculously long post, I had no idea I needed to release this much.


----------



## fisher09 (Mar 9, 2009)

greasemnky20 said:


> ....trying to have a baby for 6 or so months, 3 of which we were on fertility drugs due to my wife having polysystic sp? ovaries, and we have had no luck.  I have been really down because we see all our friends getting pregnant, even some who can't take care of a baby for some reason or another, and all we want is a baby...


God's love is true, deep and perfect. We as humans are completely incapable of fully understanding how perfect His love is. It does not forsake as human love does and He certainly won't ever stop loving you no matter what you do, this love is eternal and more powerful than we can even imagine. He uses trials in our lives to bring us back to Him and to open our eyes to how much we truly need him. He has not forgotten you. Find comfort that He knows what is written in your heart because He has put it there, His timing is perfect and there is a reason why God has not granted you a child yet- its not time and finally know that He is in control. God's will is the one that will happen, not our own. Seek God first and everything else will fall into place.

Prayers sent.


Psa 36:5 (NIV) Your love, O LORD, reaches to the heavens, your faithfulness to the skies.

Psa 36:7 (NIV) How priceless is your unfailing love! Both high and low among men find refuge in the shadow of your wings.

Jer 31:3 (NIV) The LORD appeared to us in the past, saying: "I have loved you with an everlasting love; I have drawn you with loving-kindness.


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 9, 2009)

The wife and I are going through the same thing when it comes to kids.  She has Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome as well.

Just know that you'll become parents when and if God sees fit.  Not a day sooner.

Stay strong and keep your eyes on Him.  The rest will come...

Y'all are in our prayers.


----------



## devildog08 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Knee mail going out tonight for you sir.*

It sound to me that God is really working in your life. Get ready because when you truly turn it over to his will it is an amazing ride. Stay strong sir and know that god has a plan for you and your wife you just have to turn it all over to him.USMC


----------



## DOXIELADY (Mar 10, 2009)

God is full of mercy and love he is still there where you left him waiting on you to come back to him with open arms ,you are one of his children and just as you want a child so badly ,he feels the same way waiting on you to come to him just get on those knees and pray until the peace of God comes upon you ,everything is going to be alright, we have all strayed and fallen short to  God and went back to him really feeling to a shamed to even want to say anything to him, I know I have ,but I tell you when I got back to him and he touch me and forgave me for getting out of his plan  he had for me my life  never was the same praise the Lord ,you and you wife will be in my prayers ,God loves you and dont let the devil win the battle of making you fill to unworthy to ask for forgiveness and getting your life where it needs to be , we all have been the prodical son at some time or another and he is just like that father who watched and waited on him to come back home and ran out and embraced him , and that is just how the Lord is he is still watching and waiting for you  he has never stopped loving you and never will God bless you Greatly


----------



## greasemnky20 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thank you all very much.  I don't know what happened last night, but that empty feeling was overwhelming, and I just needed to vent and get it off my chest.  I prayed last night, really prayed for the first time in a long time.  Handgunner, hang in there man, it is definitely all we can do.  It gets difficult with that sometimes because I don't want to make my wife feel like it is her fault that we are having difficulty, so it turns into a touchy situation.  I am just very thankful I found this place, that I can come and pour my heart out to people that will help, pray, and genuinely reach out to me.  Thank you all.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 10, 2009)

You and your wife are in my Prayers. My God Bless and give you all you ask for.


----------



## Jasper (Mar 10, 2009)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Lorri (Mar 10, 2009)

You are in my thoughts and prayers.  God is there for you lean on him and he will help you through the bad times as well as the good.  I know it is very difficult because some of the best parents can't have kids or have been trying for years to have kids and you see so many parents not wanting or neglecting their children and they have them and you ask yourself why - cause you know you will make a good parent but we are not here to question what God has planned for us.


----------



## BEarls (Mar 10, 2009)

Hang in there. Your story sounds so familiar to me. That was my life about 5 years ago. I too have polycystic ovarian syndrome and we wanted very much to have a child. We were struggling with our faith and what to do. I started fertility drugs and metformin and about the same time we found a church home that just seemed to fit. It took about 4 months of the drugs to work. We got pregnant and my son actually celebrates his 4th birthday today. There is hope and God does not turn his back no matter what. He has his hand on your back right now guiding you back to him or you wouldn't feel this way. Don't turn your back on him.


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 10, 2009)

Prayin' for ya bud. 

There's stories like yours all over the place and I know it's frustrating and can make you feel like you're alone especially when you watch all your friends having kids.

BUT....it can happen.  Don't you worry.






Our story is a lot like yours.  We tried for 4 years.  Three IUI's.  Two rounds of IVF.


And then this little miracle showed up all by herself.







....and then this one 18 months later.







I don't post this to boast.  I post it because I hope it gives you a little hope and comfort to know that even after 4 long years, something like this can happen.  We had given up.  We were in the process of adoption....

It can happen bud.  Love your wife.  I'm sure she's feeling down.  Just concentrate on her.  The rest will take care of itself.


----------



## turk2di (Mar 10, 2009)

Perhaps this is your way of asking God to take you back? I pray for you. God will always be there for you!


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Mar 10, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## BOFF (Mar 11, 2009)

Reads to me you are already starting to be the Spiritual leader in your family. None of us on the board are perfect, and we all have faults, and trials. 

I don't know God's plans for you and your wife, but can honestly say, He won't let you down, when you have him first in your life. Seek him, alone, and together with your wife, and his plans for the two of you will be revealed.





Father God, I thank you for my Brother coming back to you, and thank you for knowing your arms are open to grasp him tightly with your love and grace. 

Forgive me of my selfishness, and lack of devotion and time to you. Hear my prayer of intervention for my brother, and provide him comfort, and peace in his life. Let his void be filled with your joy and love. Give him wisdom, and knowledge in handling this situation, and let his marriage continued to be blessed with your touch. 

Prepare him and his wife to be parents, and let your healing hands be placed upon him, and his wife, for fertility, and a healthy child. Let his  desires for a child be filled, not for his glory, but for yours, and let him and his  wife train this child in your ways, to continue your glory. 

Protect my brother and his wife, with your angels, and hedge of protection, as I know he may be attacked for returning, and wanting to get closer to you.

I thank you for what you have done, and for what you are going to do, for it is in Jesus name I ask and claim these things, Amen.


----------



## greasemnky20 (Mar 11, 2009)

*God is good.*

Since I made the post I have really felt the prayers sent up from all my Woody's family.  Huntinfool, no worries I saw no boasting from those beautiful pics, but only hope.  My wife and I are going to church for the first time in just about 2 years on sunday.  I just feel a need for God that I have not felt since I accepted Him as my savior.  Thanks again for all the prayer, it surely does work.  Even now as I type this I don't feel all the junk I felt weighing me down before.  I know the road ahead will be tough, God never said it would be easy, but with people like ya'll and prayer like this I am ready to take this on one day at a time, one step with Him by my side at a time.


----------



## Lorri (Mar 12, 2009)

greasemnky20 said:


> Since I made the post I have really felt the prayers sent up from all my Woody's family.  Huntinfool, no worries I saw no boasting from those beautiful pics, but only hope.  My wife and I are going to church for the first time in just about 2 years on sunday.  I just feel a need for God that I have not felt since I accepted Him as my savior.  Thanks again for all the prayer, it surely does work.  Even now as I type this I don't feel all the junk I felt weighing me down before.  I know the road ahead will be tough, God never said it would be easy, but with people like ya'll and prayer like this I am ready to take this on one day at a time, one step with Him by my side at a time.




Awesome news about you going back to church. Will continue to pray for you and your wife.


----------



## NoOne (Mar 12, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## WishIwuzhuntin (Apr 15, 2009)

When the day comes that you will have a child, then you will understand the Father's love a little more.  No matter what happens-you never stop loving your child.  You will never turn them away when they need you and neither will he.

There are many many children born into this world in need of parents.  By adopting you may be able to answer more than just your own prayer.

Prayers sent on your behalf.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm sure you know Jesus' parable of the Prodigal son from Luke 15:11-32.

Our Heavenly Father feels the same way when we that have turned our backs come back home humble and repent our sinful ways!  He is rejoicing that you have come back.

Ask for the Lord's forgiveness and begin a new relationship with Him.  Pray for his forgiveness and work to be the best you can be for Him.  Don't let Satan hold you in bondage with sin, regret and guilt.


----------



## greasemnky20 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Update!!!!*

I know it has been a long time since I have been on here, u in my line of work when it gets hot I get busy.  Just an update, for everyone on here that lifted my wife and I up, we are 16 weeks pregnant, it finally happened and I have never been happier in my entire life.  Thank you with all my heart to those of you who lifted us up.


----------



## BOFF (Aug 9, 2009)

greasemnky20 said:


> I know it has been a long time since I have been on here, u in my line of work when it gets hot I get busy.  Just an update, for everyone on here that lifted my wife and I up, we are 16 weeks pregnant, it finally happened and I have never been happier in my entire life.  Thank you with all my heart to those of you who lifted us up.



PRAISE GOD!!!

WOOHOO!!!

Don't thank us. We are just tools of God!!

Give him the glory and honor!!! 

May God continue to bless you for turning back to him, and may you continue to seek him in all you do.


----------



## CAL (Aug 9, 2009)

Hold to ya faith Brother.I have seen a little of our God's works.He is an Awsome God,to him be all the glory.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 9, 2009)

Prayers sent for you,your wife,and your baby.May you stay close to God,and teach your baby to do so,too. Thanks for some good news!


----------



## G Duck (Aug 10, 2009)

Great story!! Congrats.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 10, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!!! God is good. 
Proverbs 22:6 comes to my mind....Train up a child in the way he should go: and when he is old, he will not depart from it. 

Time to be the spiritual leader for your new gift from God. Congrats!!!


----------



## jeffdavis20 (Aug 12, 2009)

Just read this entire post and all I can say is GOD IS GOOD.  My wife and I are going down the same road with unable to get pregnant.  We have been trying for a little over two years and been down all the fertility roads.  I can tell you, as you know, it is a emotional roller coaster.  We have started the adoption program and just keep praying for Gods will.  That is all you can do and now you see and will realize his will.

That is great news!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 12, 2009)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 12, 2009)

jeffdavis20 said:


> Just read this entire post and all I can say is GOD IS GOOD.  My wife and I are going down the same road with unable to get pregnant.  We have been trying for a little over two years and been down all the fertility roads.  I can tell you, as you know, it is a emotional roller coaster.  We have started the adoption program and just keep praying for Gods will.  That is all you can do and now you see and will realize his will.
> 
> That is great news!!!  Congrats!



Prayers added for Y'all Too!


----------



## secondseason (Aug 12, 2009)

My uncle said "I turned my back on the lord, but the lord never turned his back on me."  I get teary eyed everytime I think of it.

Congratulations to you and your wife.  We will remember you in our prayers.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Aug 15, 2009)

It sounds like God is letting you guys know he loves you and wants to have a relationship again with the both of you. We all slip and we fall. Don't condemn yourself here. Let God back in and he will take care of you. I have been there myself and he loves you. Stay strong and God Bless


----------



## greasemnky20 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Update!!!!*

Audrey Grace born Jan 17 7lb. 6oz., 20 in long and the most beautiful sight my eyes have ever seen!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BOFF (Feb 8, 2010)

What a beautiful girl!! 

Congrats and praise the Lord!!!!





God Bless,
David B.


----------



## greybeard (Feb 9, 2010)

You have a very beautiful child,prayers sent for you and your family


----------



## gtparts (Feb 9, 2010)

greybeard said:


> You have a very beautiful child,prayers sent for you and your family



.....and a loving heavenly Father.


God is good!

Prayers of praise and thanksgiving lifted to our wonderful LORD and Savior.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Feb 9, 2010)

Praise the Lord Almighty


----------



## tell sackett (Feb 9, 2010)

Don't we serve an awesome God?
That's a beautiful baby and a great name. May you and your family be blessed.


----------

